# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  UFOs are real, aliens have federal jobs

## Times Roman

More on aliens and UFOs. So why is it here lately we seem to be deluged by UFO sightings, by some very credible sources?

Read on................


Area 51 scientist's deathbed video: UFOs are real, aliens have federal jobs 

Area 51 scientist's deathbed video: UFOs are real, aliens have federal jobs - Charleston News | Examiner.com

In one of the most extraordinary and strange deathbed confessions ever, an Area 51 scientist and career government worker recently left behind a video revealing supposed federal secrets that are nothing short of a conspiracy theorist's dream come true. The Inquistr reported Oct. 28 that Boyd Bushman, a highly accredited aerospace scientist and the holder of numerous ********** patents, decided to come clean in his last hours and record what he knew about the U. S. government's dealings with aliens and its secret UFO program. Perhaps most astonishing of all, though, was his revelation that not only were UFOs real, but that 18 extraterrestrials were currently working for the U. S. government. 

Boyd Bushman, whose career saw the man holding positions with Lockheed-Martin, Hughes Aircraft and other aerospace firms, died on August 7. But prior to his passing, he gave an interview that has caught the attention of many in the UFO community. His words affirm much of what many have come to believe -- that UFOs are real, that the government has had dealings with aliens for decades, and that there has been a concerted effort to keep the information secret from the general populace over the same period. 

Bushman says in the video that he was responsible at Area 51 for "reverse engineering" alien technology for use in the U. S. military. Among his revelations was that the alien craft was indeed saucer-shaped -- it was an actual "flying saucer" -- and 38 feet across. 

But far more shocking -- some might say more disturbing -- was Bushman's claims that aliens that had traveled to Earth were out and about, working for the federal government. The scientist said there were 18 extraterrestrials working for the government. Some of them were at least 250 years old.

Boyd Bushman isn't the first former government employee with inside knowledge of secret facilities like Area 51 who has been willing to share their experiences. However, he may be the most credible. His position as an aerospace engineer and his having opened up just before his death in what amounts to a deathbed confession (an act seen as having legal weight) lends extra merit to his words.

Bushman also produced several photos of what he claimed were aliens working at Area 51, some of which he says died while working at the top secret government facility. The Nevada facility has been operational since 1955 and has been the focus of speculation ever since. Being an experimental testing ground cloaked the base not on in secrecy but also added the atmosphere that gave rise to the idea of cover-ups and sinister goings-on. 

It is a story worthy of "The X-Files." Still, is there any validity to the claims of the late Boyd Bushman? Is Area 51 exactly what conspiracy theorists and UFO true believers have claimed it to be over the years -- a hiding place for UFOs and extraterrestrials? 

Although Bushman's claims may be difficult to verify, one thing is certain: His video testament has become something of note. Since it was posted on Oct. 8, the interview video has garnered over 2.6 million views to date.

----------


## Lee_1978

I've always believed and still continue to believe that Western governments know an awful lot more about 'what's out there' then they let on. Even if you discount all the various supposed sightings and testimonials from people over the decades, there remains lots of credible sources (namely pilots and air force men) who give accounts of UFOs as far back as the 1920s.

Most pilots are of the belief that the majority of UFO reports are of black project man made aircrafts and I'm inclined to agree.

----------


## Lee_1978

In regards to your piece, TR, l agree with Bushman on all accounts bar the claim of aliens in the U.S governments.

What do you think?

----------


## Times Roman

Just talking about this with the family the other day. 

IF our government has knowledge, and if there was ever a time they would come out of the closet, I suspect it would be pretty soon. There has been a big uptick in fairly credible sightings.

However, I do believe in others living on planets besides earth. Not so sure they are visiting us though, or even in the neighborhood.

I don't think that if they are in the neighborhood, they would want anything we have. They probably have some advanced fusion engine, so they can probably get what they need from the sun. everything else they already have, and have probably evolved to survive in their planet less habitat. They may not be able to tolerate gravity, nor the microbes and viruses we have on this planet. in fact, this planet could be toxic to them.

and before you became a member, I had written several threads on this subject. The evolution of intelligence may mean that they no longer possess physical bodies as you and I have come to know. They may be made of energy, and travel at the speed of light. it was an interesting discussion. if you are into those kinds of discussions, it might be worth your while to search for it.

----------


## lovbyts

I use to think I'm part alien because how quick I would heal compared to most other people and dont feel pain the same. Wishful thinking I know. I dont heal nearly as well as I use to but still better than most my age and although things that should hurt pretty bad still dont but yet I still have plenty of nagging aches and pains from beating my body up over the years.

It's still fun though when I do have something wrong like my last shoulder surgery and the doctor is all excited because he cant believe the amount of damage I have done and I'm still doing everything I'm doing or when I had a detached retina in my eye and the surgery damaged my lens causing it to break loose (past damage also) and float around I was able to make it go back into place. Every time I saw a new doctor before surgery they would freak out that I could do this and say they had NEVER seen anyone able to do that before. lol

I believe they are out there and our government knows about them but I dont think they are involved in government or things would not be a fvcked up as they are. I would hope they are advanced enough to not let us make some of the same mistakes they did in the past or at least have enough foresight to see we were going in the wrong direction and to help stop it.

Ive often thought it would be cool to see some big alien intervention where they make themselves known and tell us to STOP all this foolishness and they will help us fix things.

----------


## Times Roman

so yer an alien, huh?

you have your green card though, right?

----------


## Lee_1978

> Just talking about this with the family the other day. 
> 
> IF our government has knowledge, and if there was ever a time they would come out of the closet, I suspect it would be pretty soon. There has been a big uptick in fairly credible sightings.
> 
> However, I do believe in others living on planets besides earth. Not so sure they are visiting us though, or even in the neighborhood.
> 
> I don't think that if they are in the neighborhood, they would want anything we have. They probably have some advanced fusion engine, so they can probably get what they need from the sun. everything else they already have, and have probably evolved to survive in their planet less habitat. They may not be able to tolerate gravity, nor the microbes and viruses we have on this planet. in fact, this planet could be toxic to them.
> 
> and before you became a member, I had written several threads on this subject. The evolution of intelligence may mean that they no longer possess physical bodies as you and I have come to know. They may be made of energy, and travel at the speed of light. it was an interesting discussion. if you are into those kinds of discussions, it might be worth your while to search for it.


Interesting...l think the aliens who have visited us are probably supported by a bio system unique to them. Just as photosynthesis is the foundation of life on Earth and that everything is carbon based, i'm of the assumption that they could be acid or gas based. I just wonder whether there reticence in making themselves more public is due to a hostile environment incapable of supporting them?

It wouldn't surprise me if the U.S military have gained their recent technological advancement (stealth, computer aided flight etc) from back engineering alien craft like Bushman claims. He's not the first to report on this, so in my mind it's a classic case of smoke without fire.

----------


## Lee_1978

Also, I know we've spoken on this idea before, TR, but I'm not sure that intelligent life would necessarily have our best interests at heart.

----------


## Times Roman

> Interesting...l think the aliens who have visited us are probably supported by a bio system unique to them. Just as photosynthesis is the foundation of life on Earth and that everything is carbon based, i'm of the assumption that they could be acid or gas based. I just wonder whether there reticence in making themselves more public is due to a hostile environment incapable of supporting them?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if the U.S military have gained their recent technological advancement (stealth, computer aided flight etc) from back engineering alien craft like Bushman claims. He's not the first to report on this, so in my mind it's a classic case of smoke without fire.


I'm not so sure they would be able to survive in our environment, so I doubt that they are "walking around", at least unprotected




> Also, I know we've spoken on this idea before, TR, but I'm not sure that intelligent life would necessarily have our best interests at heart.


I think that if they somehow survived the eons necessary to evolve sufficiently for space travel, without blowing themselves up, they would have learned to live peacefully....

....just a hunch. Not willing to bet the bank on that one.

----------


## Lee_1978

I also don't think it's a sheer coincidence that since the late 1940s we've seen what seems to be a three fold increase in UFO sightings, just after Roswell and the start of a programme devised by the U.S government to investigate and manufacture advanced propulsion and engineering technology?

Were they privy to something they'd witnessed or seen that dispelled our own laws and knowledge of physics and technology? Hmm...food for thought.

----------


## Times Roman

I don't believe, that we would be able to reverse engineer alien technology and apply to current tech in large part. For example, what would scientists have done at the turn of last century if they found a cell phone? what could they do except look at it and wonder how it worked? after the battery died, no way to recharge. and since no other cell phone, no one to talk to. so let's say they have microscopes sophisticated enough to even see the micro circuits, what then? and what about the programming? since no concept of a modern computer than no concept of programming.

in only 100 years, scientists back then at a cell phone and have no clue.

now apply that analogy to our situation.

a downed UFO thousands of years more advanced than anything we've got, and what's our scientists going to do?

they will be as baffled as the scientists of 1900 would have been if they were to try and figure out an Iphone with a dead battery. 

Neither group of scientists would have a clue.

and this whole idea of UFO's falling from the sky with broken space craft? seems ludicrous to me. Thousands of years more advanced, and they don't have the equivalent of AAA towing? Our military has a "no one left behind" policy. You think these aliens would leave one of their own behind? You think their craft will just crash into the desert?

I think it's bullshit.

Something went on in Roswell, no doubt. 

But I think there are a lot more rational explanations that crashed spaceship.

Remember, this whole concept came about due to a rogue report that was later retracted. 

Do I believe the weather balloon explanation? No

But also doesn't mean little green men

----------


## Hazard

Supposedly Kevlar, laser pointers, and fiber optics came from a downed space craft......

I don't believe that we are the ONLY life form..... But I don't necessarily believe in UFO's and aliens

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Do I believe aliens exist? Yes I think I do.
Do I think our government is working with them and alongside them....not so sure about that one.

----------


## RaginCajun

I can't wait to see what their women look like!

----------


## Lee_1978

> I don't believe, that we would be able to reverse engineer alien technology and apply to current tech in large part. For example, what would scientists have done at the turn of last century if they found a cell phone? what could they do except look at it and wonder how it worked? after the battery died, no way to recharge. and since no other cell phone, no one to talk to. so let's say they have microscopes sophisticated enough to even see the micro circuits, what then? and what about the programming? since no concept of a modern computer than no concept of programming.
> 
> in only 100 years, scientists back then at a cell phone and have no clue.
> 
> now apply that analogy to our situation.
> 
> a downed UFO thousands of years more advanced than anything we've got, and what's our scientists going to do?
> 
> they will be as baffled as the scientists of 1900 would have been if they were to try and figure out an Iphone with a dead battery. 
> ...


I don't think we can compare the advancement of technology over the last 60 years up to this point in time with the progress they made between 1900 and 1950 - especially when we consider the digital 'revolution'. 

However, I do believe that some of these claims that the U.S military are in possession of alien crafts are probably in fact classified black project military crafts or of some other non other worldly explanation. There have been many aborted aircraft projects, that have cost billions, if we are believe speculation, but then we have the unexplained sightings and confessions of Area 51 officials/scientists and engineers who are adamant they've worked on alien crafts due to the structure and mechanics of the craft - cockpit area being too small for a human pilot to effectively navigate, no visible controls, metals and compounds unknown on the periodic table, 3 technicans being able to lift a craft 40 ft in diameter clean off the ground...I sound like a complete conspiracist, but I do believe they exist and are fallible (hence the crash sites). Bob Lazar, who claimed to have worked at Area 51 professed that the fuel they use to power their crafts, called Element 115, has a very short life within our atmosphere. He was referring directly to the discs the grey aliens use. Perhaps this could explain things?

It's all very interesting and I doubt we will ever know in our lifetime, however frustrating this is.

----------


## Times Roman

> Supposedly Kevlar, laser pointers, and fiber optics came from a downed space craft......
> 
> I don't believe that we are the ONLY life form..... But I don't necessarily believe in UFO's and aliens


you forgot ranch flavored microwave popcorn...................

----------


## Times Roman

> I don't think we can compare the advancement of technology over the last 60 years up to this point in time with the progress they made between 1900 and 1950 - especially when we consider the digital 'revolution'. 
> 
> However, I do believe that some of these claims that the U.S military are in possession of alien crafts are probably in fact classified black project military crafts or of some other non other worldly explanation. There have been many aborted aircraft projects, that have cost billions, if we are believe speculation, but then we have the unexplained sightings and confessions of Area 51 officials/scientists and engineers who are adamant they've worked on alien crafts due to the structure and mechanics of the craft - cockpit area being too small for a human pilot to effectively navigate, no visible controls, *metals and compounds unknown on the periodic table*, 3 technicans being able to lift a craft 40 ft in diameter clean off the ground...I sound like a complete conspiracist, but I do believe they exist and are fallible (hence the crash sites). Bob Lazar, who claimed to have worked at Area 51 professed that the fuel they use to power their crafts, called *Element 115, has a very short life within our atmosphere*. He was referring directly to the discs the grey aliens use. Perhaps this could explain things?
> 
> It's all very interesting and I doubt we will ever know in our lifetime, however frustrating this is.


With all my heart and soul I do not believe in elements not on the periodic table. We can get into that if you like. But I will argue passionately and with substantial data to back me up.

and why would this mysterious "Element 115"'s half life behave differently in OUR atmosphere?


Sorry mate. This is all very bad science and not well thought out.

----------


## Lee_1978

> With all my heart and soul I do not believe in elements not on the periodic table. We can get into that if you like. But I will argue passionately and with substantial data to back me up.
> 
> and why would this mysterious "Element 115"'s half life behave differently in OUR atmosphere?
> 
> 
> Sorry mate. This is all very bad science and not well thought out.



Many people had the same opinion when Lazar came out with these claims - especially when he described Element 115 and back then in 1989 when he first came forward with these claims, the compound was unknown. Physicists wrote him off completely, but it wasn't until 2005 that small quantities of 115 were produced in a controlled environment. It disintegrated shortly afterwards.

I don't necessarily agree with everything Lazar claimed and as I'm no physicist, I can't vouch for how credible his report is, but It's interesting nonetheless because despite being widely scoffed at by the scientific community, a lot of what he said about the Area 51 facility was true. 

It sounds fantastical but l like to keep an open mind.

----------


## Times Roman

> Many people had the same opinion when Lazar came out with these claims - especially when he described Element 115 and back then in 1989 when he first came forward with these claims, the compound was unknown. Physicists wrote him off completely, but it wasn't until 2005 that small quantities of 115 were produced in a controlled environment. It disintegrated shortly afterwards.
> 
> I don't necessarily agree with everything Lazar claimed and as I'm no physicist, I can't vouch for how credible his report is, but It's interesting nonetheless because despite being widely scoffed at by the scientific community, a lot of what he said about the Area 51 facility was true. 
> 
> It sounds fantastical but l like to keep an open mind.


sorry. I saw those TV shows on the discovery/history channel years ago. knew they were bogus then, and they still are.

The periodic chart of elements is extremely precise. it describes the behavior of atoms at their most basic elements. in fact, the table was used early on to predict other elements that had as of yet been discovered. Each prediction was 100% accurate. Anyone that has taken a few courses of chemistry in college will tell you that based on the laws of physics, there is no more room in the table for "naturally" occurring elements. There is room for elements that we can create utilizing particle accelerators. and, in fact, we have continued to create new elements that decay at ever increasing rates. there is a holy grail of sorts, and that is an extremely inert element that will not decay and will not interact with other elements, just like helium. but the energy required is beyond our reach right now. But due to it's "inert" nature, it would be useless as a fuel source.

Any time you watch one of those ufo shows, please fact check the basic points. you will find that 99.99 % of them are making false claims. it's all a sham to entice you to watch the show so that you'll buy Viagra when it's advertised on their show.

----------


## Times Roman

so your comment that aliens had "compounds" unknown on the periodic table of elements is inaccurate on a variety of levels.

----------


## Lee_1978

I know all about the periodic table and I don't believe or really disbelieve these claims. It's more abouts providing an interesting angle on theories. 

I get most of my UFO knowledge from books and stuff on line. Most of those American UFO documentaries cover the same ground and are largely fabricated. For instance the National Archives here in the U.K is an excellent resource for these matters if you want hard facts.

----------


## Times Roman

now, if instead of saying "unknown compounds on the periodic table", if instead you would have said "unknown alloys", then I would have commented differently

----------


## Chicagotarsier

As far as technology increase...

Since the computer invent..which was actually in the 20s...all we have done is improve existing technology. Gadgets from that is all we have. The invent of the steam engine dwarfs anything since 1900. If there are aliens giving us tech it is not that great lol.

I do not think we have communication with aliens. I do think there are aliens...and they think we are stupid.

----------


## Times Roman

> As far as technology increase...
> 
> Since the computer invent..which was actually in the 20s...all we have done is improve existing technology. Gadgets from that is all we have. The invent of the steam engine dwarfs anything since 1900. If there are aliens giving us tech it is not that great lol.
> 
> I do not think we have communication with aliens. I do think there are aliens...and they think we are stupid.


mechanical devices you call "computers" from the 20's would be calculating devices, but very mechanical. As opposed to "only improving existing technology", not true.

Examples of quantam leaps in technology that are new, not improvements

Integrated circuits
Micro Circuits
Atomic Fission
Lasers
Electrical Storage Devices
antibiotics (28)
Robotic Devices
Integrated Technology
Software
Doppler radar
micro wave cooking
freeze dried foods
welfare
(thought I'd throw that in just for shits and grins)
ion propulsion systems
satellites


mate, I can go on and on. aliens had nothing to do with any of this shit

----------


## Times Roman

and what about cell phones?

didn't that change the world?

----------


## j3374

> Just talking about this with the family the other day. 
> 
> IF our government has knowledge, and if there was ever a time they would come out of the closet, I suspect it would be pretty soon. There has been a big uptick in fairly credible sightings.
> 
> However, I do believe in others living on planets besides earth. Not so sure they are visiting us though, or even in the neighborhood.
> 
> I don't think that if they are in the neighborhood, they would want anything we have. They probably have some advanced fusion engine, so they can probably get what they need from the sun. everything else they already have, and have probably evolved to survive in their planet less habitat. They may not be able to tolerate gravity, nor the microbes and viruses we have on this planet. in fact, this planet could be toxic to them.
> 
> and before you became a member, I had written several threads on this subject. The evolution of intelligence may mean that they no longer possess physical bodies as you and I have come to know. They may be made of energy, and travel at the speed of light. it was an interesting discussion. if you are into those kinds of discussions, it might be worth your while to search for it.


I'd be interested in reading some of the other threads on this subject. Maybe if I have time, I'll try to think of some keywords that might bring them up.

I'd like to play devil's advocate with you on a couple of your assumptions on this post...

"If our government has knowledge..." assuming that all of the various separate and individual branches and sectors with their own chain of command and sources of funding would somehow be synchronized with a strategy to make an Earth shattering press release on a designated date? The Air Force may have their own separate investigations and evidence, and may be completely independent of the CIA or even mostly unknown intelligence agencies. 

"Don't think ... they would want anything we have." How do we know that we don't have resources in abundance that they may have a very hard time finding and harvesting? If they are indeed an advanced and intelligent civilization, wouldn't it make sense that even if they consider us inferior and unintelligent, that they may put some emphasis on an academic value and want to record/ study us? We do this with all sorts of less developed life here on Earth. Why wouldn't more advanced life forms? 

If there are many other civilizations, I don't think it'd be fair to categorize them as being benevolent or malicious. That's too simple. They would likely be organized into political factions in varying degrees. Some might be more spiritually or morally evolved and have a structured value system. Others might be more prone to exploiting a planet's resources despite its current occupants on a whim. There may be some amount of rebels or outlaws that operate separate from the majority of their organized race.

----------


## Phoenix2015

Hmm, to believe aliens don't exist is crazy. This universe alone is too vast and capable to so many possibilities for aliens not to exist. As far as them visiting us, we would never know because we'd be like roaches to them... no need for them to announce themselves

----------


## lovbyts

CIA just admitted today that the UFO sightings of the 50/60 was them all along. 
Take it for what it's worth. IMO not the paper (or bandwidth) it's written on.
CIA Takes Blame For Most UFO Sightings Decades Ago : NPR

----------


## j3374

I thought that was kind of a half-hearted attempt at a fake disclosure from the CIA. U-2 spyplanes were identified as UFOs by the public? Maybe part of the time.

I have heard (and honestly believe) that a majority of UFO sightings can be attributed to ordinary explanations. But some of the descriptions that are reported wouldn't be possible by any kind of known aircraft.

----------


## jolter604

i would like a bottle of alien test,or is that tren ?

----------


## lovbyts

> i would like a bottle of alien test,or is that tren?


That would be tren 400...

----------


## Times Roman

> I'd be interested in reading some of the other threads on this subject. Maybe if I have time, I'll try to think of some keywords that might bring them up.
> 
> I'd like to play devil's advocate with you on a couple of your assumptions on this post...
> 
> "If our government has knowledge..." assuming that all of the various separate and individual branches and sectors with their own chain of command and sources of funding would somehow be synchronized with a strategy to make an Earth shattering press release on a designated date? The Air Force may have their own separate investigations and evidence, and may be completely independent of the CIA or even mostly unknown intelligence agencies. 
> 
> "*Don't think ... they would want anything we have." How do we know that we don't have resources in abundance that they may have a very hard time finding and harvesting?* If they are indeed an advanced and intelligent civilization, wouldn't it make sense that even if they consider us inferior and unintelligent, that they may put some emphasis on an academic value and want to record/ study us? We do this with all sorts of less developed life here on Earth. Why wouldn't more advanced life forms? 
> 
> If there are many other civilizations, I don't think it'd be fair to categorize them as being benevolent or malicious. That's too simple. They would likely be organized into political factions in varying degrees. Some might be more spiritually or morally evolved and have a structured value system. Others might be more prone to exploiting a planet's resources despite its current occupants on a whim. There may be some amount of rebels or outlaws that operate separate from the majority of their organized race.


What is unique to our planet that cannot be found on any of the other thousands of "nearby" planets? nothing. that's my point. extremely advanced societies would have the ability of harvesting anything they need from almost any source. Their biggest concern/need, would be a clean energy source. Which is interesting with all the sightings of alien craft interacting in solar flares close to the sun. So let's break down what we "think" they would need and where they would get it, shall we?

Water - any frozen comet would have more water than they would ever need.
Steel / metals - rocky meteors would have the mineral content for any needs along these lines
Air - water produces oxygen and hydrogen
Food - you don't think they haven't figured this one out millennia ago?
Labor - even at our level of sophistication, we are relying on labor less and less, replaced by automatons. Why wouldn't the "aliens" have automated everything by now?
Fuel - it could very well be that the sun is the perfect fuel source. Rich, abundant, easily accessable

when you break it down, there is very little they would need of us.

what about this one....

our planet?

why would they need our planet? more likely than not, they have adapted and evolved to their specific environment which is more likely than not zero gravity. if they went from zero gravity to the surface of the earth, it would be difficult for them.

what did I miss?

----------


## RaginCajun

> *What is unique to our planet that cannot be found on any of the other thousands of "nearby" planets?* nothing. that's my point. extremely advanced societies would have the ability of harvesting anything they need from almost any source. Their biggest concern/need, would be a clean energy source. Which is interesting with all the sightings of alien craft interacting in solar flares close to the sun. So let's break down what we "think" they would need and where they would get it, shall we?
> 
> Water - any frozen comet would have more water than they would ever need.
> Steel / metals - rocky meteors would have the mineral content for any needs along these lines
> Air - water produces oxygen and hydrogen
> Food - you don't think they haven't figured this one out millennia ago?
> Labor - even at our level of sophistication, we are relying on labor less and less, replaced by automatons. Why wouldn't the "aliens" have automated everything by now?
> Fuel - it could very well be that the sun is the perfect fuel source. Rich, abundant, easily accessable
> 
> ...



me silly!

----------


## fxrjuiceman

> That would be tren 400...


 hahaaa

----------


## lovbyts

> What is unique to our planet that cannot be found on any of the other thousands of "nearby" planets? nothing. that's my point. extremely advanced societies would have the ability of harvesting anything they need from almost any source. Their biggest concern/need, would be a clean energy source. Which is interesting with all the sightings of alien craft interacting in solar flares close to the sun. So let's break down what we "think" they would need and where they would get it, shall we?
> 
> Water - any frozen comet would have more water than they would ever need.
> Steel / metals - rocky meteors would have the mineral content for any needs along these lines
> Air - water produces oxygen and hydrogen
> Food - you don't think they haven't figured this one out millennia ago?
> Labor - even at our level of sophistication, we are relying on labor less and less, replaced by automatons. Why wouldn't the "aliens" have automated everything by now?
> Fuel - it could very well be that the sun is the perfect fuel source. Rich, abundant, easily accessable
> 
> ...


Unless the fact is We are the food and they are just waiting until its harvest time? You never know, they may consider us like cattle and our advancements mean nothing to them. They may not have a moral code.

----------


## NACH3

It'd be an awful lot a waste of space if we were the only one out there!?

----------


## Simon1972

for any unexplained phenomena, i believe that the least fantastic, is the most plausable. 

aliens do exist- but they are as dumb as we are and cant get off their own planet, let alone visit ours. This i truly believe- statisticly it has to be true. 

do they live amongst us? hell no- we cant even live with ourselves-

----------


## ironbeck

All this being said I know for a fact 100% from a in my face, bright eyed and bushy tailed experience they are real! very involved. we are talking face to face 40yd confrontation with a non human being. I was hoping if I kept my mouth shut they would take the next step. All I can say is I'm not nuts and anyone who says otherwise can go fuck themselves.

----------


## InternalFire

> All this being said I know for a fact 100% from a in my face, bright eyed and bushy tailed experience they are real! very involved. we are talking face to face 40yd confrontation with a non human being. I was hoping if I kept my mouth shut they would take the next step. All I can say is I'm not nuts and anyone who says otherwise can go fuck themselves.


people are being naive and close minded because majority is raised this way, very few have open minds and stronger understanding of how universe works, I just take it in a way - if it doesnt touch me I dont care about it

----------


## MuscleScience

I think that our solar system maybe a bit of an anomaly. I think we have a solar system that is somewhat barren in habitable planets and moons. Most likely there are multiple life supporting planets and moons around red dwarf planets, which are the most abundant stars in the galaxy. Plus red dwarfs are stable and have life times on the scale of trillions of years. What life really needs besides raw materials is stability. 

Our own sun increases in intensity about 10% 
Every billion years or so. It is thought that Venus was once in the habitual zone of our solar system but as the sun's output increased it pushed the habitats zone further away and caused Venus to become unhabitatable to life.

----------


## Proximal

Dude, the movie "The Fourth Kind" scared the sh*t out of me & seriously freaked me out!

----------


## InternalFire

> I think that our solar system maybe a bit of an anomaly. I think we have a solar system that is somewhat barren in habitable planets and moons. Most likely there are multiple life supporting planets and moons around red dwarf planets, which are the most abundant stars in the galaxy. Plus red dwarfs are stable and have life times on the scale of trillions of years. What life really needs besides raw materials is stability.
> 
> Our own sun increases in intensity about 10%
> Every billion years or so. It is thought that Venus was once in the habitual zone of our solar system but as the sun's output increased it pushed the habitats zone further away and caused Venus to become unhabitatable to life.


Like this theory, habitable and life forms as we know it is not a staple of the universe. For all we know there may be creatures breathing most poisonous gasses as we breath our oxygen, have skeletal structures entirely different than what we know as, intelectual understanding and evolution completely different than ours, so us hunans and all species and anilams in this zoo of our own that we call earth, would be naove to expect find life as we know it the same everywhere, but we at least try to find a race with similar structures living in similar environments so we could learn from them in the way we are able to. Universe is endless so are the opportunities in it

----------


## InternalFire

> Dude, the movie "The Fourth Kind" scared the sh*t out of me & seriously freaked me out!


In the watch list now

----------


## Juced_porkchop

Ill give it a watch as well. 

I have seen something I know could not be human spaceship during a massive blackout in ontario, more than one city and for like a day or more. 
glowing ball/star looking thing, came quick out of nowhere while i was looking up at sky with some friends. came fast out of no where, hovered a bit with a bit of a sway then took off soo fast all you could see was a line of light across the sky, if i had blinked i would not even have seen it. 
couldent be a comet or asteroid due to how it moved and wasnt from here because it came and went from the sky. 
only one guy i was standing with saw it and we froze for a few sec and then asked if we just saw what we think we did and we where happy that the other also saw it and that im not just crazy... 

its one of those moments I will never forget.... I dont talk about it much because i do feel most that think they saw aliens or where abducted are just ass hat crazy or dont understand what they saw. same with conspiracy, there is ALOT of truth to shady stuff, but the nut jobs make it all look like BS, same with UFO's.

----------


## MuscleScience

> Like this theory, habitable and life forms as we know it is not a staple of the universe. For all we know there may be creatures breathing most poisonous gasses as we breath our oxygen, have skeletal structures entirely different than what we know as, intelectual understanding and evolution completely different than ours, so us hunans and all species and anilams in this zoo of our own that we call earth, would be naove to expect find life as we know it the same everywhere, but we at least try to find a race with similar structures living in similar environments so we could learn from them in the way we are able to. Universe is endless so are the opportunities in it


There may very well be lifeforms within our own solar system that we do not recognize as life. 

Certain physical laws still dictate to some extent on what to look for. For example, the reason water is so important to life, is that it acts as a universal solvent for chemical reactions due to its dipolar nature. That is not to say that there maybe some as yet discovered other naturally occurring substances that could act the same. It's just when your looking for something smaller than a needle in a haystack you need to narrow those odds or criteria to give you a better chance of finding something. 

My personal feeling Is that we still need to look for places that have some form of liquid surface so that chemical process can easily take place AND have some sort of energy source such as geothermal, radiant photons in the mid to higher ranges of the electromagnetic spectrum, litho or other energy dense compounds and so on. 

I think another place to look would be stellar nebula. They have vast amounts of elements and chemicals, they have pressure, heat, energy and an a mechanism for all these to be Elemente and chemicals to be stirred up to meet and react and maybe form life.

----------


## Zodiac82

> Dude, the movie "The Fourth Kind" scared the sh*t out of me & seriously freaked me out!





> In the watch list now


One of my favs...even creepier the 2nd time I watched it

----------

